# US Census: Facts about Halloween 2003



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.census.gov/pubinfo/www/radio/sb_halloween2003.html

Make sure to click on the link to get the full facts and features.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------

